# girls undershirts



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2007)

i have to wear a white shirt under my uniform, and i hate wearing the guy's undershirts because they're just to tent-like. most of the girls' short sleeve white t-shirts i have found are see through, which doesn't help either because usually i wear my undershirt and jeans to work then change into my uniform. so, i need a girls' short sleeve white t-shirt that's relatively thick material. anyone know where i can find that?


----------



## woopsydaissy (Nov 23, 2007)

Sleeves or no sleeves? Because I wear an undershirt under everything I wear, and I get mine at old navy. But they don't have sleeves.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *woopsydaissy* 

 
_Sleeves or no sleeves? Because I wear an undershirt under everything I wear, and I get mine at old navy. But they don't have sleeves._

 
probably with sleeves, it has to be a crew neck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but a crew neck with no sleeves would be good too!


----------



## vchen (Nov 23, 2007)

American Apparel? 
http://store.americanapparel.net/2102pac.html#i


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 23, 2007)

what about the gap? they have thick stretchy ones i think. Or you could jsut get the hanes ones from walmart or something from the womens pajama section. I know theirs are thick but i have not tried them so im not sure how they feel/fit.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2007)

Nike Dri Fit T-Shirts are cut close for a female's figure and aren't sheer or seethru and are sweat wicking.


----------



## cocolette (Dec 30, 2007)

American Apparel have the best range for plain tshirts, just have a look and im sure you will find what you are looking for, plus they do them in really small sizes so they will fit under reg. clothes!
its where i get my thermals from


----------



## mztirra (Jan 1, 2008)

i agree with the girls above... american apparel has the biggest selection of basic shirts in all different styles and colors. they're great and wont break the bank either.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 11, 2008)

I found Calvin Klein Men's white undershirts to be more fitted and a bit thicker fabricwise.  They come three per pack and hold their shape better than Fruit of the Loom or Hanes. Sears makes an undershirt with tapered sleeves, so does Ralph Lauren and Van Heusen.


----------

